# Best outboard jet? (around 25 HP at the pump)



## fakirone

Okay, so after all is said and done, I have decided that a jet is in my future. I have had too many issues, too many bent props, prop shafts and banged up lower units and I want the freedom to run my river wherever I want without worrying about smacking something every 10 feet.
So, that being said, who makes the best jet outboard? I was looking at the Mercury 25, I found one new with a 3 year warranty (I would LOVE to have a warranty) for $5200. That sounds like a pretty dang good deal to me. Selling my old boat/motor and my current motor would just about cover that, BUT I want to try and make sure that I am not going to have any issues with it. Does anyone have any experience with the new Mercury's? Is the Yamaha better? Is there another motor that I am missing?
I will be putting it on a 2009 Alumacraft 1442 NCS. I run two Optima big blue tops and a ultra light weight motorcycle battery for the starter and an on board charger. I mostly fly fish so I don't carry a ton of heavy gear, just a big ass ice chest :wink: and the boat will have very little decking outside of the stock front deck. What little extra deck and hatches I will have will be done in aluminum. I also have a pair of the Beavertail pods that we're going to weld on and plan on getting the bottom to the water line sprayed with polyurea. With the light weight, shallow draft and a jet drive I should't have any more real navigation issues, I hope.

So, what outboard?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Yama

and go bigger then a 25 at the foot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fakirone

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358526#p358526 said:


> Captain Ahab » 06 Jul 2014, 22:37[/url]"]Yama
> 
> and go bigger then a 25 at the foot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The boat's rated for 25 HP and frickin flies with my 1995 Mercury 25 HP 2 stroke. I don't want to go much faster than that on that little boat, especially on my river.


----------



## fakirone

Also, the Yamaha is 41 lbs heavier, don't you think that is a pretty significant difference?


----------



## Jeeper

Check into a evinrude etec thats my opinion but i do have a mercury and love it


----------



## fakirone

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358531#p358531 said:


> Jeeper » 06 Jul 2014, 23:23[/url]"]Check into a evinrude etec thats my opinion but i do have a mercury and love it


Those have a more traditional style lower unit which would pretty much negate my buying one. I have a pretty good prop guard set up, but there are all kinds of hidden submerged obstacles and I'm tired of my lower unit slamming into them. I am even probably going to tunnel the hull I'm so sick of hitting things.


----------



## overboard

Pasch Marine; Rt. 611 just North of Easton Pa., recently had Evinrude e-tec jets advertised. Don't know if they are factory, or if he is installing the jet drives. 
I am also looking around for a jet and it seems the Yamaha's are well liked. It would probably be my first choice if buying new.


----------



## Backroads

I had an 07 mercury 25 jet (actual 25hp at pump) and it moved my 1648 good with 2 guys. In your smaller boat it would be a blast. They are heavy pigs though. I could not tilt it up by myself while in the boat. My only concern would be the weight of newer 4 strokes on a smaller boat.


----------



## fakirone

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358563#p358563 said:


> Backroads » 07 Jul 2014, 09:56[/url]"]I had an 07 mercury 25 jet (actual 25hp at pump) and it moved my 1648 good with 2 guys. In your smaller boat it would be a blast. They are heavy pigs though. I could not tilt it up by myself while in the boat. My only concern would be the weight of newer 4 strokes on a smaller boat.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. The new ones are rated 25 at the jet, I have called half a dozen dealers and shops to confirm this and looked at the displacement specs etc so I feel that it is correct. I currently have a 1995 Merc 25 HP 2 stroke that weighs 112 lbs and the boat rides perfect, I figure I should have no issues with the 186 lbs of the new 4 stroke jet 25 once the pods are welded on. If I were to step it up to the 40/30 Yamaha (227 lbs) or the 40 hp Mercury (267 lbs) I feel I will be pretty dang heavy in the stern. I think the max I would want to go is 200 lbs, especially considering I think I am going to have to step up from my 3 gallon tank and start using my 6 gallon if I am using a jet.
It is good to hear that your 2007 moved your bigger boat well. Like I said, my boat is fairly small and what hatches/decking I am going to do is going to be all aluminum since my best friend is a professional TIG welder. I pretty much never fish with more than two guys, I sometimes have the wife and kids in the boat, but they combined barely make up a big guy (wifey only weighs 115). Plus, if I have everyone in the boat I probably won't be running up river very far and certainly not into anything crazy.


----------



## fakirone

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358561#p358561 said:


> overboard » 07 Jul 2014, 09:44[/url]"]Pasch Marine; Rt. 611 just North of Easton Pa., recently had Evinrude e-tec jets advertised. Don't know if they are factory, or if he is installing the jet drives.
> I am also looking around for a jet and it seems the Yamaha's are well liked. It would probably be my first choice if buying new.


 I just wish the 40/30 wasn't so dang heavy or I think it would be at the top of my list.


----------



## hotshotinn

if it was me it would be the 40/30 yamaha four stroker.Run it till you are wanting a bigger boat and then you get the bigger boat you will then have the bigger motor for it. :mrgreen:


----------



## fakirone

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358652#p358652 said:


> hotshotinn » 07 Jul 2014, 13:20[/url]"]if it was me it would be the 40/30 yamaha four stroker.Run it till you are wanting a bigger boat and then you get the bigger boat you will then have the bigger motor for it. :mrgreen:


 I hear that.


----------



## Backroads

The new Mercs are definately supposed to be 25hp AT THE PUMP. You wont find any solid info on that on forums because everyone wants to just say 'go with a bigger motor' But if you go to NADA value guide on different outboards and look it up, it says on there even that they are 25hp. I compared the specs of it to other 4 stroke mercurys and its a similar spec to the 30HP power head prop motor. I called Mercury when I had it and they confirmed it was supposed to be 25. Now it might end up being like 21-22 actual HP because theres no way to get exactly 25, but its close enough and sure beats a 25/20 or 25/18.

I mostly used my boat on smaller rivers and going more than 20-25mph would just be silly, theres no reason to need to run that fast. Sure it would be fun to blaze 40mph up a river thats only 50' wide, but completely not necessary. I was perfectly happy with the 25hp on my boat, I just wanted to add steering and a forward console, found a good deal on a 2 stroke yamaha and got that instead. I only gained a couple MPH with the new engine, but its fast enough to plane 2 guys, or my wife and kid with me. Gets me to the smallies, and is a blast to drive.


----------



## fakirone

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358675#p358675 said:


> Backroads » 07 Jul 2014, 16:00[/url]"]The new Mercs are definately supposed to be 25hp AT THE PUMP. You wont find any solid info on that on forums because everyone wants to just say 'go with a bigger motor' But if you go to NADA value guide on different outboards and look it up, it says on there even that they are 25hp. I compared the specs of it to other 4 stroke mercurys and its a similar spec to the 30HP power head prop motor. I called Mercury when I had it and they confirmed it was supposed to be 25. Now it might end up being like 21-22 actual HP because theres no way to get exactly 25, but its close enough and sure beats a 25/20 or 25/18.
> 
> I mostly used my boat on smaller rivers and going more than 20-25mph would just be silly, theres no reason to need to run that fast. Sure it would be fun to blaze 40mph up a river thats only 50' wide, but completely not necessary. I was perfectly happy with the 25hp on my boat, I just wanted to add steering and a forward console, found a good deal on a 2 stroke yamaha and got that instead. I only gained a couple MPH with the new engine, but its fast enough to plane 2 guys, or my wife and kid with me. Gets me to the smallies, and is a blast to drive.


Yeah, I almost exclusively run the upper Chattahoochee here north of Atlanta and 20 miles an hour on it is bananas. There are countless (shifting) submerged tree, not branches, trees, as well as tons of rock ledges and shoals. Not only do we have a crazy amount of underwater obstacles, but we have an extremely varying water level as well because of the dam releases.

I personally much prefer to fish the low flows, hence the want for a jet.

Thank you for the feedback from your use. It's nice to hear from someone that has actually used the motor. I generally am all for more horsepower, for just about everything, but there is a major trade of with the added weight of the larger outboards in boats and since I fly fish, I mostly drift, like all day, and I am much more concerned about draft adrift than I am top speed, so I need to stay as light as possible. 
I need to get over shoals, up chutes and be able to cross gravel bars, while still drafting 6" or less while drifting. What I don't need is to do 30 miles an hour up a rocky river in a riveted .063 aluminum hulled jon. Just saying.


----------



## Backroads

Glad to help. Like I said I scoured the internet like yourself looking for opinions on that motor before I bought it, all I kept finding was 'buy a bigger motor' HA!

Heres a vid from last summer. If you open my chanel theres a couple more as well as some with my new 40/30. 

https://youtu.be/s2gBT1qp1n8


----------



## airbornemike

I run a light rig with a 30/20 Johnson 2strk, my hull is 16×51 but it's weight sensitive as it weighs 200lb. I'd like to hang a 50/35 on it but I don't know if the weight to power gain will be worth it. Like you I fly fish so I don't carry a ton of extras but it adds up as I use it more, trolling motor, battery, oars.......well when I get off my little smallmouth river and get on heavier flows guess what? That's right your speed drops, especially if you're caring extra bodies. You might want to look at Tohatsu 50/35, it's a 200lb motor and a 2 stroke. Not many people are running them though so it's hard to find info on them.


----------



## semojetman

My buddy runs a 1442 alumaweld that we put a 40/28 omc 2 stroke on and it runs great.
Not unstable. Floats decently shallow. Runs about 34 mph with 1 guy.


----------



## fakirone

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358749#p358749 said:


> airbornemike » 07 Jul 2014, 23:34[/url]"]I run a light rig with a 30/20 Johnson 2strk, my hull is 16×51 but it's weight sensitive as it weighs 200lb. I'd like to hang a 50/35 on it but I don't know if the weight to power gain will be worth it. Like you I fly fish so I don't carry a ton of extras but it adds up as I use it more, trolling motor, battery, oars.......well when I get off my little smallmouth river and get on heavier flows guess what? That's right your speed drops, especially if you're caring extra bodies. You might want to look at Tohatsu 50/35, it's a 200lb motor and a 2 stroke. Not many people are running them though so it's hard to find info on them.


A 200 lb 50/35 would be amazing.


----------



## JL8Jeff

I have a Mercury 60/45 2 stroke on my 1652 and it's a bit of overkill with just me in the boat but it was the only short shaft jet I could find. I think it shows the weight around 215 lbs and it doesn't have power T&T, but with the piston helping, I can usually tilt it up in 1 try(I weigh 150 lbs). Did you check Aquatong Marine to see if they have any jets leftover? They are closing shop and had some decent prices on some smaller motors.


----------



## Wood_Duck

I'm running a 2013 30/25 Mercury. It is a fantastic motor and mines been ran quite abit in the time I've had it. Fuel consumption is fantastic. I've got it on an all welded Lowe 1546 with 3 batteries and 80lb terrova. With me and a very heavy box of muskie gear I've been able to hit 18. Two people and it's around 12. You should do much better with your hull though.


----------



## fakirone

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359329#p359329 said:


> Wood_Duck » 12 Jul 2014, 22:31[/url]"]I'm running a 2013 30/25 Mercury. It is a fantastic motor and mines been ran quite abit in the time I've had it. Fuel consumption is fantastic. I've got it on an all welded Lowe 1546 with 3 batteries and 80lb terrova. With me and a very heavy box of muskie gear I've been able to hit 18. Two people and it's around 12. You should do much better with your hull though.


Good info. I have a buddy that has an older Merc 25 HP jet (probably at the power head though), I think once I get my pods welded on I'll see if I can borrow it for a day and see how she runs on my hull.


----------



## fakirone

I just did a speed check running my newly rebuilt 25hp 2 stroke. With only one person, but fairly well loaded I made it to 31 mph. I think that a true 25 hp jet like the new Mercury 25 should push me along nicely. ;-)


----------



## reedjj

They are kinda pricey but the new Tohatsu MD25 jet is actual 25hp at the pump. Its got a 40hp powerhead so it should be the most powerfull 25jet on the market. And its a 2Stroke so it'll spin up quick. Direct injected so it should do pretty good on fuel. Probably about like an optimax. Dry weight is only 196lbs. If I was in the market for a smaller jet this would def be a top pick!
https://www.tohatsu.com/outboards/25jet.html


----------



## Tbradley

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360174#p360174 said:


> reedjj » 31 minutes ago[/url]"]They are kinda pricey but the new Tohatsu MD25 jet is actual 25hp at the pump. Its got a 40hp powerhead so it should be the most powerfull 25jet on the market. And its a 2Stroke so it'll spin up quick. Direct injected so it should do pretty good on fuel. Probably about like an optimax. Dry weight is only 196lbs. If I was in the market for a smaller jet this would def be a top pick!
> https://www.tohatsu.com/outboards/25jet.html


 
I think if one is looking at the Tohatsu MD25 jet you might as well get the MD35 jet, it looks to be the same power head as the 25, same weight and displacement.


----------



## fakirone

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360174#p360174 said:


> reedjj » 20 Jul 2014, 09:25[/url]"]They are kinda pricey but the new Tohatsu MD25 jet is actual 25hp at the pump. Its got a 40hp powerhead so it should be the most powerfull 25jet on the market. And its a 2Stroke so it'll spin up quick. Direct injected so it should do pretty good on fuel. Probably about like an optimax. Dry weight is only 196lbs. If I was in the market for a smaller jet this would def be a top pick!
> https://www.tohatsu.com/outboards/25jet.html





[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360178#p360178 said:


> Tbradley » 20 Jul 2014, 09:59[/url]"] I think if one is looking at the Tohatsu MD25 jet you might as well get the MD35 jet, it looks to be the same power head as the 25, same weight and displacement.


Now THAT is an option. The 35hp is the same weight as the 25hp, and is only 10 pounds heavier than the Mercury 25. They are about 3 grand more than the Mercury 25hp, but it may be worth it for the extra 10hp. Also, my decision to try and buy a new motor is because I am fairly tired of working on engines and want a motor with a warranty. The Tohatsu has a 5 year, as opposed to the Mercury 3 year. 
There is a dealer not to far from me, I am going to give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## Jeeper

Is that extra 10 hp worth the $3000 extra? IMO no but everyone is going to differ.


----------



## fakirone

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360224#p360224 said:


> Jeeper » 20 Jul 2014, 17:55[/url]"]Is that extra 10 hp worth the $3000 extra? IMO no but everyone is going to differ.


10hp, no, 10hp and a two year warranty, maybe. It is worth a call to see what the real price is delivered. 
Most likely I am going with my original choice, the Mercury 25hp jet though.


----------



## Jeeper

Something else to consider are you sure mercury only comes with a 3yr warranty? A good friend of mine just bought a 6hp that came with a 5yr. Might be something to ask about. just trying to help


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

From what I've looked it seems to me that the mercury 25hp jet is actually the same motor as the 25hp and 30hp prop. 32.1 cubic inch 3 cylinder. 
The tohastu 25hp is the same as the 40hp or 50hp prop at 42.5 cubic inch 3 cylinder. So if you go with the 50/35 tohastu you'll get more like a extra 20hp and 2 year warranty. I figure the 40/25 is more like a 28hp or so at the pump. If it was me I'd go for the tohatsu , but that's just me.


----------



## fakirone

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360242#p360242 said:


> Lil' Blue Rude » 20 Jul 2014, 19:48[/url]"]From what I've looked it seems to me that the mercury 25hp jet is actually the same motor as the 25hp and 30hp prop. 32.1 cubic inch 3 cylinder.
> The tohastu 25hp is the same as the 40hp or 50hp prop at 42.5 cubic inch 3 cylinder. So if you go with the 50/35 tohastu you'll get more like a extra 20hp and 2 year warranty. I figure the 40/25 is more like a 28hp or so at the pump. If it was me I'd go for the tohatsu , but that's just me.


I am pretty dang confident that the Mercury 25hp jet is 25 at the pump. I have spoken to multiple people about this, sales, service and other industry. It has a lower displacement than the Mercury 40hp EFI, but it must have different fuel mapping for the EFI or something.


----------



## fakirone

I just realized something, my boat has a 15" transom, if I am not mistaken all of the jet outboards are designed for 20" transoms or above. Sounds like I need a jack plate, right?


----------



## Tbradley

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360300#p360300 said:


> fakirone » Today, 01:58[/url]"]I just realized something, my boat has a 15" transom, if I am not mistaken all of the jet outboards are designed for 20" transoms or above. Sounds like I need a jack plate, right?



Yes. 20, 25 or 27. So you will need a jack plate or transom riser. If you go jack plate get one with the LEAST amount of setback.


----------



## fakirone

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360320#p360320 said:


> Tbradley » 21 Jul 2014, 09:44[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360300#p360300 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fakirone » Today, 01:58[/url]"]I just realized something, my boat has a 15" transom, if I am not mistaken all of the jet outboards are designed for 20" transoms or above. Sounds like I need a jack plate, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. 20, 25 or 27. So you will need a jack plate or transom riser. If you go jack plate get one with the LEAST amount of setback.
Click to expand...

Okay, that's what I thought.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

I am pretty dang confident that the Mercury 25hp jet is 25 at the pump. I have spoken to multiple people about this, sales, service and other industry. It has a lower displacement than the Mercury 40hp EFI, but it must have different fuel mapping for the EFI or something.[/quote]
So why don't they have a 35hp or 40hp prop in that model if they can make the extra power with that block. I'm just tryin to warn you I really don't think that motors making 25hp at the foot.


----------



## fakirone

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360364#p360364 said:


> Lil' Blue Rude » 21 Jul 2014, 16:16[/url]"]I am pretty dang confident that the Mercury 25hp jet is 25 at the pump. I have spoken to multiple people about this, sales, service and other industry. It has a lower displacement than the Mercury 40hp EFI, but it must have different fuel mapping for the EFI or something.


So why don't they have a 35hp or 40hp prop in that model if they can make the extra power with that block. I'm just tryin to warn you I really don't think that motors making 25hp at the foot.[/quote]
I don't really understand why Mercury doesn't make the site more clear, but in this vid 
[youtube]2Gg7n9AW26Y[/youtube]
I see no way that an 18hp is getting that kind of speed with that big of a boat and that much weight.


----------



## fakirone

The 40hp is clearly a 60hp EFI power head. the specs all match exactly. The 25hp, however, is the same power head as both the 25hp and 30hp EFI. The Mercury Marine Product Manager states that it does make 25hp at the pump and that it is based on the 30hp powerhead. I can only assume that the reason that it is not based off of the 40hp EFI is weight. The 40 EFI motor is listed at 216 dry weight, significantly heavier than the 25hp 157#, the 30hp 172# and jet at 186#. 
It is easy to remap an EFI motor for more horsepower, my buddies and I do it all the time to automobile motors, I am sure that it is possible to do in marine applications as well. Additionally, there are intake, exhaust and injectors, as well as other ways to squeeze more hp out of a motor, so it is possible to use the smaller displacement powerhead to active the same hp rating. 
All that being said, I sure would like to see documented proof or a statement as to how they got to that hp number of a clear listing on their site like every other outboard manufacturer.


----------



## Tbradley

A friend of mine had the Merc 25jet 4 stroke on a 1448 Grizzly Tracker and it would plane at all. Now with that said the boat has a side console, rod box and I think the hull specs at 430ish pounds and I believe the motor was mounted too low, by maybe an inch or less. I called several dealers for him asking questions and they said mounted correctly the motor should have planned the boat, but the boat was a little on the heavy side for the 25. One dealer said the motor is probably around 18hp at the jet.??. Well he traded in the 25 for the Merc 60/40 4 stroke and it is much, much better and would be even better if he could mount the motor higher, but he is very close to the top of the transom. 

Your boat is much lighter and if you don't weight it down you may be alright.. I'd go with something bigger.


----------



## thenextlevel

I have heard wonderful things about the Yamaha 40/30 jet. More money but they say it is one of the best


----------

